# Beethoven Fantasia op. 77 for piano



## pgpiano

On the first sight, Beethoven's Fantasy op. 77 is a very bizarre piece. Perhaps that is why not many people play it. It is written in a very strange form; usually musicians describe it as a "written improvisation".

However, I think it is much more than a mere improvisation. I believe it is Beethoven's self portrait in a process of composition. You can hear how he is searching for a musical idea, how his mind wanders through various themes, styles, characters. They are all great, each could be a nucleus for a sonata or a symphony, but he rejects them one by one. Sometimes he tries same idea again, but in a different key or in a different register. A glorious theme begins, but it the middle it is interrupted by another idea. At some point he gets very frustrated, furious with himself, how only Beethoven can be, for not being able to compose anything good enough.

At the moment of the deepest despair, suddenly - eureka! - he finds something of the purest beauty and simplicity. He starts playing with it, looking at it from different angles. At first, very carefully and tenderly. But his excitement grows quickly, and soon he bursts with joy of a Creator who is in love with his creation.

Here is the link to my attempt at this incredible piece:


----------



## petter

Never heard this piece before. I don't know why, but i can hear shadows of the Arietta somewhere in the distance.


----------



## arnerich

A fascinating piece. Certainly not a polished work but a rare glimpse into his creative process.


----------



## Pugg

A fascinating piece indeed, never heart it before though .


----------

